# pet skunk advise



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm considering getting a pet skunk, 
and after researching I seem to get mixed opinions on them.

any advise on what they are actually like as pets from experience?

ie, am i likely to find all my furniture/things chewed/scratched up?

can they be kept in a cage on a night? 

What are they like with Rats and small lizards? Ive read they can get on with cats and dogs but nothing about smaller animals

half the stuff i read says they're great pets, half says they're a nightmare :/

any advice would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Nothing like keeping a cat or dog. More like large ferret but not always as interactive. Not good with small animals. Ours use to be caged over night now has a shed and 8 ft run. Comes indoors for a few
Hours per day. Not easy to find a desented one at all. Ours is friendly but won't sit on your lap.
Pet class 5/10 and I keep one. If your looking for something to hold and cuddle cat or dog would be whole lot better. Can have a very strong musk smell even if desented.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

A better outdoor pet than indoor.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ours is in a dog crate when we are not around. They can be litter trained as a lot that are sold now are litter trained. However people seem to forget that most skunks do not appreciate being chased around to be handled. The best way to let a skunk become accustomed to you is to let it wander around and decide when to come to you. Beware of their teeth too as even a playful nip can draw blood. I cannot recommend how important it is to get a skunk from a knowledgeable breeder (not a shop) and at least meet some skunks before hand so you can decide whether you can cope with what you are taking on. Also house reared skunks are better as they are often accustomed to every day things and house hold pets such as dogs and cats. They do make a fab pet but you cannot rush them and some just never become cuddly and will tolerate handling but not enjoy it. This is what our boy is like however this is the 1st time he has been kept in a house.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

We kept digger inside to start but as she would run around and digg at the underside of the furniture and litter training wasn't very good we put here out and then bring her in when we want. She's much more happy now but that's just ours. I didn't like locking her away overnight even though we had a large dog crate for her. She is now little trained but harder work than a puppy. Took almost a year to get her there and even then she sometimes dosent use it. We love her to bits but you really need to find some one near you and spend some time with them. If you have a busy house I would look for something a little easier but I'm just being honest. If you think you have the time then great- not nice being locked up all night and during the day if your at work. An outside enclosure for night is good for exercise etc. As I write this diggers going mad as she's in her indoor cage as I tidy up!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> We kept digger inside to start but as she would run around and digg at the underside of the furniture and litter training wasn't very good we put here out and then bring her in when we want. She's much more happy now but that's just ours. I didn't like locking her away overnight even though we had a large dog crate for her. She is now little trained but harder work than a puppy. Took almost a year to get her there and even then she sometimes dosent use it. We love her to bits but you really need to find some one near you and spend some time with them. If you have a busy house I would look for something a little easier but I'm just being honest. If you think you have the time then great- not nice being locked up all night and during the day if your at work. An outside enclosure for night is good for exercise etc. As I write this diggers going mad as she's in her indoor cage as I tidy up!


Hehe we gave up with putting Bandit away at night instead he goes on the rampage around the house lmao


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello
I have only had Pippa a couple of months. She came from a lovely couple and was used to being in a house. She is about 16weeks old now.
She is litter trained but sometimes does miss . 
When in she is with us all the time (esp me) she will walk around with me but does want to look at everything your doing (very nosy :lol2

When we are not in she stays in the kitchen, she has a bed in there, water and a toy ball. This is normally in the day so she sleeps most of it. We are just looking into making her a place of her own so we don’t wake her up every time we go into the kitchen. She is very very nosy :blush:

Pippa eats a mix of fruit and veg, more veg than fruit, egg and chicken. sometimes pork but only a small amount. Oh and a small amount of ricotta cheese. You can use frozen veg as an emergency but fresh is better. 
I have started to just cook a little extra of what we are having for tea, I dont add salt to food so most things she can have when cooled.

She has not destroyed any furniture at all, she will dig at the carpets if she wants to go somewhere she can’t get to but that is rare as she is allowed most places but generally stays with me.

She was a little timed at first but now gets on with the dog and comes to be picked up and cuddled.

Any other question please PM me and I will always try to help.
Exotic keepers forum is good too.

Here is Pippa when we first got her










And now enjoying an egg










Hope this helps
Clare & Pippa


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

kerry_anne said:


> I'm considering getting a pet skunk,
> and after researching I seem to get mixed opinions on them.
> 
> any advise on what they are actually like as pets from experience?
> ...


Hope that helps!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

BTW, I think there are a few skunk owners in the Manchester region, so maybe you could go visit. I strongly suggest you visit as many different skunks/owners as you can before making your decision!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

our skunk comes to us when called, she is mostly litter trained although has the odd accident. She does dig up the carpet/flooring though! and is into EVERYTHING trying to find food! She is not good with small animals though everything else she is amazing with we have had no problems at all but I let her near a guinea pig and she tried to eat it :lol2: (they were ok though). We have a male skunk who is a bit more timid and only comes to us occasionally but if we pick him up he loves his cuddles and our female will cuddle forever and loves all the attention! I think they make very cuddley affectionate pets especially if they are got from a young age :flrt:. Ours used to be in a cage at night my boyfriends dad has now insisted they are kept outside so she has her enclosure at night but she free roams around the shop during the day the house when we can she follows me like Im god and loves any and all attention more so than my dog most of the time! I couldnt recommend them more and absolutely love my 2!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

skunks are active at night so unless its a room size pen I would not cage them at night. you could always skunk proof one room and have the skunk in that room when you are in bed.

With regards to them being good pets, a skunk is not for everyone. If you are house proud, love your carpets, cannot stand the odd accident then dont get one. If you like a mischievous little character that will possibly trash your furniture, dig up lino and carpets, leave you a present outside your bedroom door if you upset it then you are going to make a fine skunk keeper. 

my OHs skunk website is in my sig of you fancy a bit more info about them : victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I would say an out door area is a good idea for evening and night and if your out. The last post summed it up well. Wonder why ours is called digger? Cos she dug up the front room carpet and trashed the sofa!


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Ours spends a lot of the time in her own section of the garage but comes inside when we're around or we go and play with her in her pen (which is about 8ft/5ft). She's always been rather shy around new people and places but loves us and follows me around and likes to snuggle up on the bed with me (shes trying to get onto the bed now). Luckily she's litter trained and didnt take too long to get her to only go in her carrier which is on the floor when shes inside and in her pen she has her corner. She does love to play and if you have yours inside with you a lot i would invest in some nice thick slippers as ours likes to run and chase your feet and bite them which can be a bit of a shock if your not paying attention or can be a bit of a pinch although she doesnt draw blood. As people have said though they're not for everyone and do take time and are rather active at night which is why ours doesnt spend the nights in our room anymore, they're very nosy and like to get what they want and will pull everything out of draws and from under the bed or out of boxes, skunk proofing your house is needed. When ours comes inside things get moved from the floor area such as shoes, bags or boxes she shouldnt be in.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

i find that i need to empty the litter box after each poo, if i dont she may poo there again but more than likley find a different sopt to do her business! I bought a dog run for ours at £250 thats a shed with a 8 ft run which is perfect! i was so pleased i bough 3 more of them 2 with 10 ft runs and one with 6ft. Digger has one, hoot my long eared owl has another and honey the coatimundi has another- ive got heating in honeys and swings and a hamock etc...the other is empty at the moment.
diggers has no base so its directly on the concret which helps to wear her nails. she has an old sleeping bag which she loves to sleep it!


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the advice.
Read both the good and bad about skunks but don't think we've been put off.
Still have our hearts set on a skunk! 
x


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is a great thread, keep the storys coming as i'm loving reading them all (as a potential skunky keeper!). Its great to hear both the ups and downs, and also about the different ways you lot house yours


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

Only had Koda a few months so can't really contribute much but I seem to be pretty lucky SO FAR :lol2:
He hasn't destroyed anything (yet) & is great with the litter tray.
He's no angel though & is into everything he shouldn't be & nips my dogs paws if he doesn't think he's getting the attention due to him :whistling2:
He has just decided bare feet are fun to play with, only mine so far though. 
Would never be without him now & probably just as well my council will only give me permission for 1 :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all the advice.
Have spent the afternoon skunk proofing and setting his bed up.
Bought him some toys and blankets to snuggle on 
Going to get him tomorrow, so excited! Slightly nervous, but dying to meet him!
Kerry.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Very exciting. Please keep this thread or new thread updatedwith pics and experiences Along the way as I too am a potential skunk owner ( trying to convince the OH. )


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Love em......*

We have three skunkies, had our ups/downs as we got them at an awkward age but all have come on wonderfully, super personalities, two cuddly, one not but i like her for how she is. None are destroyers, all are litter box trained (some mistakes, lol) and wouldnt want to be without any of them! All live in the house and all sleep in our bedroom and, no, it doesnt stink, lol!!!!
We are in Chorley, you are welcome to visit/ask anything you like!

Good luck with oyur new addition......

Dave


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I have four who have the run of our skunk proof living dining room and they are ace. We have 3 that are quite sociable and cuddly, and we have one who keeps to himself and sprays now and again, but we don't mind.

They all have different personalities and we treat them accordingly, I have one that will happily go out on a harness, one that I suspect will also do the same when she's learned, and two that just are happy to stay at home.

Best pets I've ever had but you absolutely must have lots and lots of time for them and you have to be prepared for a lot of work - you need to keep the poo cleaned up, and you must give them a daily healthy diet.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

We have three skunks, all with different personalities. They have an outdoor enclosure with logs etc in to dig about under and a weatherproof kennel to sleep in situated under a dwarf tree. They all come in the house too, two of them love cuddles, one isn't bothered. 
They get on fine with our dogs, cats and other exotics but I wouldn't let them mix with smaller animals.
I love them and although they do have an earthy smell sometimes it isn't unpleasant.
If they are in the house and can get hold of any clothing, fleecy blankets etc they will make them into a nest and sleep soundly during the day, at night they go on the rampage and are into everything so are better outside where they can charge round.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I absolutely adore my skunk, and would give up my whole snake collection to keep her if i had to.
she is so inquisitive and affectionate. shes cuddled up to me right now (think shes got a cold coming on though)
she hasnt trashed anything, though i have laminate floors, but is an imaginative crapper.
I had her from 8 weeks old, and for the first few months, came to work with me every day, where she was cuddled and doted on by myself, my staff and all our clients who fell in love with her. when she wasnt being cuddled, she was in a plastic rabbit cage above the studio. As a result of this, she is very confident around people, comes when called, and follows me like a shadow when im home. she has the run of the house, but gets locked in the kitchen at night. Shes never sprayed, well not intentionally, she had a little puff when she woke from a nightmare once lol.
except cleaning her poos up, iv found her to be very very easy, and so rewarding. I can see how they could be looked upon as hard work, but nancy is an absolute pleasure, she fit in with my lifestyle very well, and raising her has been one of the most rewarding things iv done, and i wouldnt change her for the world(except the crapping lol).
When you get yours, try and be as interactive as possible, spend time cuddling and playing, and getting them accustomised to people, and hopefully, you will have a lovely pet skunk like nancy :no1:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

inkyjoe said:


> When you get yours, try and be as interactive as possible, spend time cuddling and playing, and getting them accustomised to people, and hopefully, you will have a lovely pet skunk like nancy :no1:


I second that! Positive handling and lots of it is vital to have yourself a confident, playful and content skunk in the house.


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

africa said:


> If they are in the house and can get hold of any clothing, fleecy blankets etc they will make them into a nest and sleep soundly during the day, at night they go on the rampage and are into everything so are better outside where they can charge round.


This was exactly the case with Pippa yesterday, she found a file of washing and slept in it so I didnt have the heart to disturb her she looked so cute :2thumb:
BUT then last night she was on the rampage in the kitchen (she has never done this) she had every pot and pan banging that she could get to, she even climbed up the handles on the oven to get to another pann and knock it off. 
Going to have to look into an outside cage for night so i know she is safe i think.
Could any of you post pics of your outside cages so i can see what they are like. I dont like the idea of putting her out but i know she wont mind.

Clare


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

Well we know have him, he is gorgeous, small and fluffy 
He was very nervous yesterday and hid in his cage under his blankets (i left the cage door open but he didn't feel like braving it) made him some tea later on and he came out from under the blankets to eat, although he only ate his carrots.
This morning he wanted to come out, so i let him out and he was walking around the living room and kitchen sniffing at everything, the rats didn't seem too keen on him aha. At the minute he won't let us touch him but he doesn't mind if i sit next to him when he eats, he'll just look up if i make a noise or sudden movement and this morning i was sat on the floor with him and he ventured close to have a sniff but that was about it.
Just hoping if i talk to him lots and let him get used to my smell, he might warm to me  I don't want to try and pick him up yet as he's very nervous and won't even let me stroke him.
Many thanks, Kerry.


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

*we now have him
(sorry, my brains not with it! aha)


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

You need to get in there and pick him up. Have some nice treats in hand, like some chicken or mealworms. Once he associates you with nice things, he'll get over his shyness.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

BTW: Advice given was assuming he's a baby, without any issues caused by previous owners - if he's been traumatised, then you are right with giving him some space. Would still recommend keeping treats on you, so that you can reward him each time he is brave and comes towards you etc. Hiding small bits of his favourite food in an item of your worn clothing can also encourage a positive association with you too! Good luck!


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

He's 4/4ish months i think, but he was traumatised by his old owner (i got him off someone who was fostering him and she's done some work with him but he's still very shy) apparently they used to chase him to pick him up so he's nervous around people, which is why i don't want to grab him incase it scares him more. He will come upto me and sniff me, and take food off me altho he's very nervous doing so.
Kerry.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

If he's already coming to get food off you after what he's been through, then you are doing great :no1:

Ordinarily, advice is to handle kits as much as possible, but when people scare the kit in the process, they get phobic and then their fear is reinforced every time the owner persists in chasing to catch. The only thing to do is go right back to the beginning, as you are doing, and try to rebuild the trust. He's still young, so you have a great chance of getting yourself a cuddly boy in due course!

Please keep updating on how you are doing, as the thread will serve as an education and help to other owners who experience the same issues!


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

This is him eating his dinner 
Everyone says skunks are more active at this time of the night but he's spent the last hour asleep under the sofa! haha.
And yes, i'll keep you updated on his progress. Just can't wait for a cuddle of the lil man!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kerry_anne said:


> [URL="http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/4435329/640/Anonymous/DSC00237.jpg"]image[/URL]
> This is him eating his dinner
> Everyone says skunks are more active at this time of the night but he's spent the last hour asleep under the sofa! haha.
> And yes, i'll keep you updated on his progress. Just can't wait for a cuddle of the lil man!


 
kerry you are doing a fantastic job with him hun 

i dont post on here often but...........

im so proud my lil man has gone to a caring loving home :flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwww how happy does Danu look


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

very lol an im a happy ex foster mum lol :no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> very lol an im a happy ex foster mum lol :no1:


Im guna miss you saying Danu off the curtain while on the phone tho


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Im guna miss you saying Danu off the curtain while on the phone tho


 
lol sel i know what you mean

i am missing him so much  

but i know he has found a mummy who will love an understand him being the lil odd bodd he is 

im more than happy with his new mummy :flrt::flrt:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

interaction seems to be the key, and i believe that more than ever after reading this thread. Nancy is my pet, different from my collection, and as poofy as this may sound, shes my friend. I cant imagine keeping her in a crate, or an outdoor enclosure. shes round me all the time im home, and has the freedom of my whole place. Iv been sat here for a few hours, and shes only just gone for a wander. shes slept on me, stomped at me, scratched at my tummy for a bit(does anyone elses do this?), and had a little play fight with me, and when i get up, she'll follow me about the place, interested in whatever im doing. theyre intelligent animals, which need stimulation, and i think that you will only get out of a pet skunk, exactly what you put in.
Im sure that if youre gentle enough in your approach, and patient, you will earn his trust. theyre very easy to buy their love from, cos theyre very very greedy :lol2:


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

Aw thank you emma! And you know i'm so happy with him  I think you're probably the best person to be a first time skunk owner off because you don't mind all the questions hehe.
Climbing the curtains? :| aha, i'm glad i have blinds then 
At the minute he is plodding/sniffing about around my feet (i'm sat on the sofa) but i think that might be more to do with the fact he can smell and knows i have pear haha, not my brilliant company


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kerry_anne said:


> Aw thank you emma! And you know i'm so happy with him  I think you're probably the best person to be a first time skunk owner off because you don't mind all the questions hehe.
> Climbing the curtains? :| aha, i'm glad i have blinds then
> At the minute he is plodding/sniffing about around my feet (i'm sat on the sofa) but i think that might be more to do with the fact he can smell and knows i have pear haha, not my brilliant company


Told you you will be in great hands with the skunk lady


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

Just realised that didn't make much sense I meant:
You're probably the best person to buy your first skunk off
haha.
Oh yeah as well, he's been asleep under the couch for an hour or so, i forgot he was there tbh he was so quiet, then i saw a little black head pop out, didn't half make me jump! haha.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kerry_anne said:


> Just realised that didn't make much sense I meant:
> You're probably the best person to buy your first skunk off
> haha.
> Oh yeah as well, he's been asleep under the couch for an hour or so, i forgot he was there tbh he was so quiet, then i saw a little black head pop out, didn't half make me jump! haha.


Hehehehehehehehe. Hes a cheeky little boy. Sooooo glad you took him with his problems and all. He just needs someone to understand him now and learn that not everyone expects him to be caught 24/7


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kerry_anne said:


> Aw thank you emma! And you know i'm so happy with him  I think you're probably the best person to be a first time skunk owner off because you don't mind all the questions hehe.
> Climbing the curtains? :| aha, i'm glad i have blinds then
> At the minute he is plodding/sniffing about around my feet (i'm sat on the sofa) but i think that might be more to do with the fact he can smell and knows i have pear haha, not my brilliant company


 
kerry im here for you forever i promise you that 

he is a shy lil man an i know with your one on one he will come out of his shell an be so happy as i know your happy to wait for that :flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Told you you will be in great hands with the skunk lady


You missed an important word out........"mad" (skunky lady)!:whistling2:

Looks a nice lil fella.....



Hi Emma!!!!!!! : victory:

Dave


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, and inkyjoe-you are bang on the money, couldnt have put it better myself!

Dave


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> You missed an important word out........"mad" (skunky lady)!:whistling2:
> 
> Looks a nice lil fella.....
> 
> ...


lol dave ha ha 

hey you too :2thumb:


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

It's nice to have got him off someone who actually cares what happens to him though and wants to help. 
Just experienced my first skunk nip, ouch. My fault, he's been sniffing at me and i let him sniff my hand, think i had food smell on my finger, not a wise decision! haha.
He's so cute at the minute when he takes food off me, i don't think he trusts me not to steal it so he'll grab it off me and scuttle backwards with it, looks like he's doing the moon walk across the carpet!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kerry_anne said:


> It's nice to have got him off someone who actually cares what happens to him though and wants to help.
> Just experienced my first skunk nip, ouch. My fault, he's been sniffing at me and i let him sniff my hand, think i had food smell on my finger, not a wise decision! haha.
> He's so cute at the minute when he takes food off me, i don't think he trusts me not to steal it so he'll grab it off me and scuttle backwards with it, looks like he's doing the moon walk across the carpet!


 
im always here for you help wise i told you that hun he is ma lil ma an i miss him so much.......but im over the moon he has a nice new mummy to spoil him 

you will be fine with him take it slowly an let him come to you 

when you feel confident pick him up by tail when he knows what ya doing an give him a check over he will only spray you if your sharp an scare him if he sees you coming he will be fine he was with me


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

when you pick him up he will scramble let him dont stop him an put him down 


just keep doing that with him gets him used to being picked up with nothing bad happening


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> when you pick him up he will scramble let him dont stop him an put him down
> 
> 
> just keep doing that with him gets him used to being picked up with nothing bad happening


Lol make sure theres nothing in claw reach either. You will find they tend to grab things lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lol sel yeah its an instant reaction


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

That grab reaction reminds me of cats when you are trying to get them in or out of a pet carrier :lol2:

It's amazing how they manage to grip onto anything - even smooth concrete! I've had one occasion where I carried Lavender, plus the double duvet she was clinging onto, all the way down the stairs after she and the dog were having a stand-off in my bedroom!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> That grab reaction reminds me of cats when you are trying to get them in or out of a pet carrier :lol2:
> 
> It's amazing how they manage to grip onto anything - even smooth concrete! I've had one occasion where I carried Lavender, plus the double duvet she was clinging onto, all the way down the stairs after she and the dog were having a stand-off in my bedroom!


Lol Bandit does it. Then u spend ages trying to get them to let go of what they are holding


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

aww haha, sound like it'd be quite comical to watch.
We have a little progress, i spent loads of time sat on the floor last night (my bum and backs paying for it! haha) he's definately more curious, he kept coming up smelling me and even stood on me with his front paws (he'll do anything for a bit of pear  haha) but he also seemed really curious off me when i was sat on the sofa and kept coming around my feet. I sat on the floor and put his food bowl next to me and he came over to eat, i very slowly and gently put my hand on his back, the first couple of times he backed up, but he slowly allowed me to stroke his back for a couple of minutes, sometimes he'll decide i'm not allowed and back up but then others he'll happily sit there munching whilst i stroke his back (altho he doesn't like it if i try to stroke his head) small progress!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

You are doing SO well :notworthy: Coming on in leaps and bounds! I picked both of mine up tonight for claw trimming. They were not happy about it, but dinner was waiting as soon as we were done, so they are still speaking to me! Lavender likes to be petted, Ozzy likes a chin scratch, but both will run off if they think I might pick them up! They will happily climb all over me to search my pockets and hoodie if I sit on the floor though! You will need to get a comfy cushion for when you sit on the floor!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Lodders is right....you are progressing very well............!

Dave


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats hun i knew it wouldnt be long as he is longing to trust people now


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This skunk is now back up for sale in classifieds for anyone wanting to take him on. Really dont want him to keep being moved from home to home


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

me either, and i'm totally gutted about having to rehome him again, i've grown so attached to him so just want him to find another home who will love him as much


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kerry_anne said:


> me either, and i'm totally gutted about having to rehome him again, i've grown so attached to him so just want him to find another home who will love him as much


Did you have your other half tested for a skunk allergy or is it just an assumption


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

think the doctor is going more off assumption (i didn't go with him) since he's the only new thing we've bought into the house and if my boyfriend touches anything of the skunks he comes out in a rash.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Did you have your other half tested for a skunk allergy or is it just an assumption


5 days to consider a skunk and buy one. Shame you couldn't have visited a few people first and poor boy friend found out that way before you got one.'oh dear. Not nice. Happenend to a friend but with a rabbit instead!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> 5 days to consider a skunk and buy one. Shame you couldn't have visited a few people first and poor boy friend found out that way before you got one.'oh dear. Not nice. Happenend to a friend but with a rabbit instead!


Errrm i still have my skunk thank you. Hes going nowhere


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Feeling bad for the poor little guy being moved again 

Personally, I'd get rid of the boyfriend! :whip:


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

5 days to consider a skunk and buy one?
We actually researched alot longer then 5 days and trust me I wish we had see other skunks before so that we knew and i didn't end up attached to this lil fella.
Don't tempt me, i wish i could keep Sega more then anything, but don't think my boyfriend would be happy if i ditched him for a skunk aha.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Shame.....never heard of a skunk allergy before though, good job I havent got one! I`m just allergic to sex these days.

Apparently.

Good luck with moving him on, kinda see a sad ending for the fella, would take him on if i could, really.
Dave


----------



## kerry_anne (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't think its just the skunk as such, think its more the fur. (he's the only 'big' animal we have with fur as such)
We have someone who seems interested, just waiting to arrange for her to come and see him. As long as he goes to a good home, it'll make it easier for both of us.
Kerry.


----------

